

Developing Zend Mobile Apps that utilize Cloud Web Services w/ Kent Mitchell - beejhuff
http://innovez.blogspot.com/2013/04/developing-mobile-apps-that-utilize-cloud-web-services-with-kent-mitchell-of-zend.html

======
beejhuff
I thought it was a pretty solid introduction video, did anyone else watch it?

